# Who's Department has an Explorer program?



## MRC (May 25, 2003)

As the title states, I'm wondering how many explorer post are in the state, and where they are? I know of a few posts that are still active (Danvers, Peabody, Southborough, and Milford) and am not sure if the Tewksbury post still exists.

So, I'm just wondering if anyone knows of any other police explorer posts out there? You can reply here, PM, or email me, and thanks in advance!


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Westfield has an active explorer program, we worked with them one day at the college on a community relations event.


----------



## MRC (May 25, 2003)

drat! how could I forget about Westfield! I know Dan, and I think theres one more explorer from there on here ( CPDExplorer sounds familar)


----------



## luap112 (Jan 24, 2003)

*Westwood* still has one has had one since 1978/79 not as many members as we had when I was a wee explorer but we still are pretty active doing different classes and field trips along with the various explorer events. PM if you have any other questions.

I think that Wellesley may still have one and I think Natick is also starting up an Explorer program. I still don't know if Winthrop or Peabody are still around.


----------



## MRC (May 25, 2003)

I know that peabody is still around (just played footbal against them last Thursday, we got whooped) I don't know if Wintrhop still has theirs, thanks for the info on Westwood / Wellesley / Natick. :idea:


----------



## BushCheney04 (Mar 31, 2004)

We have an active one in Methuen..


----------



## MatchStick (Apr 1, 2003)

Newton PD has the oldest law enforcement post in this part of the country (over 30 years and going). Why don't you contact your council and get the stats from them. They will have or be able to get the info on every chartered program.


----------



## MRC (May 25, 2003)

When I get back in Mass, I plan on taking a stop up at the office, or give them a call, that's not going to happen until at least Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

You know I hear Danvers Fire had a good explorer post......


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

The Franklin Police Dept. has a very active explorer program. You can contact Sgt. James West for more info.


----------



## Capt. Kirk (Nov 21, 2002)

Not sure if they still have one but Suffolk County sheriffs dept. used to have one back when i was an explorer ( early 90"s ).
We used to have our meetings at the Nashua street jail.
I would say call and ask them.


----------



## MRC (May 25, 2003)

Thanks for the info guys! keep it coming!

As I said in a PM:



> I was thinking that we (Mass) needs sometime of explorer association type of organization, and was just feeling out how many posts are out there, to see how big it could be.


If there isn't already on, that my post is being left out of.


----------



## luap112 (Jan 24, 2003)

I know at least in my district when I was an explorer the Boston Council had a Explorer Officer Association (EOA) they use to meet with other explorer post and plan events not necc just LE related. In fact we use to have two fun events I use to remember that we shared with with another district on the North Shore. Any old explorer types from Peabody or anyone else from the Boston Council remember *Summer Splash *or *Winter Fest? *


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Winthrop has a Explorer unit. I worked with them at the Marathon. Seem like a good group.

Scott c:


----------



## PtlmRube (May 24, 2004)

Blackstone PD has a post, PM me and I will give you the contact info. It is a sound program and how I got started in Law Enforcement.


----------



## DanB (May 25, 2003)

ExplSgt971 @ Wed Jul 28 said:


> drat! how could I forget about Westfield! I know Dan, and I think theres one more explorer from there on here ( CPDExplorer sounds familar)


Yup, Westfields is probly the most active post in western mass, 21 kids now(18 explorers, 2 Sgts(me), and one Lt.). Tons more on the waiting list. have a ton of details during the summer months.

CPD was also a Explorer for Chester, although he was the only Explorer, and hasn't been too active due to one of his advisors moving away. Pittsfield also has one(or at least had one).

Oh, and I guess Granby has a post that recently started up too, last I heard they had 4 people in it.


----------



## copcar65 (Aug 16, 2004)

Charlton has a very organized post w/nice uniforms as does WInthrop and Milton. I run the Westwood porgram and have many times tried to get lists from the councils but they only have info on their own council. You would have to go to many councils to get the info you want. Milford and Newton run a state wide competition every year. PM me and I can get you in touch with them. They probably have a very extensive mailing list.


----------

